# Powdered pizza topper.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A while ago, a friend sent me a pound of tomato powder, I made this stuff and it goes great on pizza or chili or even roasted sausages.

2 parts tomato powder
1 tablespoon season salt[MSG free]
1 tablespoon black pepper.
1 part red pepper powder.
1 part grated Parmesan cheese.
Store in a shaker with big holes in the fridge.:2thumb:

Leave out the cheese and add a shot of Worcester sauce to a bloody Mary or clammato and stir well.kicks it nice


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I am thinking baked on some chicken wings... Mmmmm Makes me hungry thinking about it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

good idea!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

That s what I did the last season I had tomatoes running out my ears dehydrated a bunch then poswdered them in the blender. Great for chillies soups and what not. I didn't think about adding other stuff to it. It was just the thing if your chili is coming out too runny throw a handfull or two of the tomato powder in thickens it up nicely. Did the same with a batch of jerky that turned out too salty. It was a great stew thickener and seasoning.


----------



## sallyjoseph (Jan 23, 2013)

Its sounds great, i will try it..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Seems its good lightly dusted on chicken soup too.


----------



## sallyjoseph (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for recipe sounds nice i will try it.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been meaning to purchase some tomato powder. Good idea, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm up to eggs.good stuff!


----------

